# New 30rls



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

Hi my name is Betty King and my husband, Gibby, and I live in King George, VA. We have decided that full-time RV is the lifestyle we want to pursue as soon as we can. My husband was in business for himself for 10 years doing equipment repair, weed wackers to cranes and his retirement just wasn't going anywhere. Made great money part of the year but spent it in the winter. Anyway 2 years ago he went into the Operating Engineers Union and is working on a retirement. So the soonest we can go is 3 years from August. Just wanted to give a little background.

Anyway our camping experiences have been a slide in camper, we stayed in a total of 3 nights I think and a 25 foot that we had parked on our property while we lived in Md during the week back in the 80's.

Anyway, my full time goal is a 5th wheel but for now we have a truck with a shell on and didn't really want to give that up. So we bought the 30 RLS which I really like (bedroom little bit cramped) but figure we can start full-timing in it if we have too. We are going to sell out everything and buy a different truck and 5th wheel.

We were not real happy with our truck coming home yesterday. I believe we will have to buy a different truck to even pull this camper. I knew we were kind of border line but we thought it would do better then it did. We have a 2004 2500 Ram, short bed with a hemi automatic and the 3.73 rear. Now I have told you all I know about that. It is rated for 8800 lbs and thought for now we would be ok. But it did way too much shifting, didn't seem to matter whether it was in tow or not. Also mph dropped from 18.0 without the trailer to 7.6 to 8.0 with it.

Anyway just wanted to say "hi" and look forward to reading this all the time. I generally check the site 3 or 4 times a day.

Betty King
2004 Dodge Ram, Quad 4x4, with Hemi Automatic
2005 Outback 30RLS


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi betty action

welcome to outbackers









congrats on the new trailer







we almost bought that model,but choose the bunkhouse instead.

there are a few dodge owners on this forum that will be able to give you some advice on performance, ect.

were you towing into a headwind, up hills. have dear hubby check trailer brakes to make sure they are adjusted properly.

as for your gas milage, it will drop when towing.

darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Betty,

Welcome to the Forum! Congrats on your new Outback!

I'm no expert by a long shot, but your mileage doesn't seem half bad. A lot of it depends on roads travelled, hillls, winds, shape of tow vehicle engine, etc. but I'll let the experts give you advice there.

I just wanted to welcome you and wish you and the DH a good summer.

Good luck on making it full-time. That's my goal in a few years.

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just wanted to say welcome and the mileage you got may be low but it is in line with what you are towing.

The 3.73 gears are not the best for towing but should be okay. They could be part of the issue you felt you had with the transmission hunting. I average about 9.5 mpg but am towing a slightly smaller trailer.

The only immediate thing I can offer is that you need to slow down and drive to an rpm and not a mph. I do 55 - 60 at about 1700 rpm.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Betty,

Do you know if the tire size on your Ram is original equip size or are you running larger siz(diameter) tires. That will change your final driver gear ratio and could cause the shifting issues.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi, be sure to deactivate the overdrive on the transmision when towing a rig like that. The button is located on the end of the shifter lever. When overdrive is off, it will appear on the digital gear (P, R, N D, 2, 1) area of your instrument panel. Leaving the overdrive on while towing a rig like yours can overheat the tranny with it constantly trying to go into OD, but having to shift back into drive due to tow load.

Good luck, enjoy that new TT!


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

Just thought I would update my original thread. We now have a 2005 3500 Dodge Diesel 4X4, Quad Cab, 3.73 rears.

I think we will be in good shape for pulling now but haven't done anything but turn it around from the way we had it parked with the new truck.

We are going out the 22 of July for the first time and are looking forward to it. We hooked up with a local Good Sam Club group and are trying it out. We are only going about 15 miles from the house so that will be good.

I must admit it does look good everytime I go out or come home to see it sitting behind the house next to the shop!!!!

Betty King


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You had more or less the same TV we have now. Being it was only 1 year old, what kind of mileage did you have on it and how much of a trade in did you get?? I am always interested in MORE TORQUE!!!! So I wonder how much more a month I would have to pay to jump up to the 3500 diesel??


----------

